# Honda Civic Type R FN2 detail



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

This is my first full detail on my _Civic Type R_ FN2 which took me the best part of 35hrs on a typical bank holiday.

Wheels cleaned with a 1:1 mix of bilberry, washed TBM with shampoo Plus, EZ wheel brush, detailing brush and a Merino finger mitt.

The wheel were then removed so I could tackle the arches, exhaust, under carriage and brake callipers with strong mixes of Megs super degreaser and APC and de-tarred

Engine bay was cleaned Megs APC 1:8 and various detailing brushes this was then rinsed with the hose and dried with the blow dryer.

Door shuts, grills, ect with Megs APC and various detailing brushes,

Car was then foamed with Megs hyper wash, left to dwell for 5 minutes while I went round the car with a detailing brush on all the panel joints ect. 
Washed TBM with Werkstat shampoo. Then moved into the garage to remove tar spots with Mark V and clayed using Gloss-it mild clay & Meg's last touch.

Foamed and rinsed again and moved back inside for drying with the blow dryer and a PB luxury drying towel.

Wheels then removed to clean the backs fully and seal. These where again washed as the previous method but this time using Gloss it wheel gel at 1:4 and Meg's degreaser and APC on the tyres. Wheels then de tarred and clayed then sealed with Werkstat prime strong, and two coats of Poorboys wheels seal, tyres were dressed with 2 coats of Gloss-it signature tyre gloss.

Arches dressed with Chemical guys Bare bones, hubs and callipers polished and sealed with Werkstat prime strong.

Engine bay dressed with Werkstat prime strong and 303

Exhaust was given a quick polish with medium grade wire wool and Megs all metal polish.

Paint polished with a G220 with Menzerna 203s on a LC light cut pad while the plastic panted section with final finish 2 and a finishing pad and light cut pad.

Lights and number plates corrected with a 203 on a light cut pad,

The paint work was then given a top inspection wipe down and finished with Jeff's Werkstat Acrylic, 1 coat of Acrylic prime followed by 5 coats of Acrylic Jett.
Door and boot shuts were protected with Prime Strong and the small amount of trim with Gloss it TRV.

Glass protected with G Techniq G1

Interior given a thorough Vacuum and a wipe over with Megs APC and protected with Werkstat satin Prot, mats were wet extracted with the Vax and protected with 303 high tech fabric guard and the interior glass was cleaned with Eimann Fabrik glass cleaner.

Some befores, about as dirty as it gets


















































































Foamed










Wheels backs before



















After



















Engine bay dressed










Arches dressed




























Defects, I couldn't really get a good image of these



















Average paint readings










Work in progress





































Splitter before & afters




























Reflections



















Some finished shots inside
































































Interior










Outside in the gloom

















































































































































Back in bed










some garage photos here


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very good attention to detail 
nice glassy finish


----------



## Soapie (Aug 26, 2009)

Stunning........would be afraid to take it out its that clean

these style wheels look ace on the FN2


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Great car, great detail, great write up+photos - done :thumb:

Chris


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Very good finish. Tidy looking garage aswell.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Gorgeous car, love the wheels and the job you did. What I do really like is the bottles in the holders in the wall, thats a nice touch, 10 points to that man.

Ben


----------



## Karmann (Apr 5, 2010)

Fantastic work ,looks better than new. Can I ask you a question ?,what is the matting you have down in the garage were the wheels park up on?, looks like a good solution to my always peeling painted garage floor.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Get some pics of your garage it looks ace too!! 

Nice job.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> Get some pics of your garage it looks ace too!!
> 
> Nice job.


+1

I noticed the flooring too. You need to seal the concrete floor to stop it peeling, just use watered down PVA glue.

OP - Did you remove the 'Type R' stickers from the rear panels?

Stunning car though. I just wish they had squeezed a bit more power from this engine, its the exact same as the last Type R. They should have least used the S2000 engines in these, then your looking at 240+hp from a 2 ltr.

Very impressed with it though, would like to get my hands on one of these.

Ben


----------



## EF Ian (Mar 18, 2010)

Great work


Looked great after.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

HornetSting said:


> Gorgeous car, love the wheels and the job you did. What I do really like is the bottles in the holders in the wall, thats a nice touch, 10 points to that man.
> 
> Ben


I work in a machine shop, so I just mahined some ally then drilled and tapped it suit some clips I bought on e-bay, I have some even tricker ones in the pipe line taht i will machine completely from ally 



Karmann said:


> Fantastic work ,looks better than new. Can I ask you a question ?,what is the matting you have down in the garage were the wheels park up on?, looks like a good solution to my always peeling painted garage floor.


The matt is runner mat that you can buy from most carpet shops, it comes on a roll so they can cut the length you want. I bought this after nearly slipping over on the original floor paint I layed as this was very slippery when wet.



HornetSting said:


> +1
> 
> I noticed the flooring too. You need to seal the concrete floor to stop it peeling, just use watered down PVA glue.
> 
> ...


Type R stickers are a £80 optional extra, which is good as I dont realy like decals or badges. I totaly agree on the hp and not the simple to extact more from. It would have put it in the £400 tax group as well.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2009)

Fantastic job,


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great finish, love the wheels :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh am a jap man at heart so excellent job


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great work mate :thumb:


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

lovely job-silver is my fav colour for the fn2


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

top job


----------



## jimbojones666 (Apr 7, 2009)

Shouldn't have read this post at all, made me feel totally guilty for not having cleaned my CTR since I bought it.....


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Awesome work! A strong show n shine contender for sure. :thumb:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

paranoid73 said:


> , I have some even tricker ones in the pipe line taht i will machine completely from ally
> 
> Type R stickers are a £80 optional extra, which is good as I dont realy like decals or badges. I totaly agree on the hp and not the simple to extact more from. It would have put it in the £400 tax group as well.


Sounds interesting, keep us informed, might be a bit of a sideline there!

I didnt realise they were an optional extra, I just thought that they came with the car, after all you need to know what it is, I can understand them selling them separately at that price, Honda always pull your pants down. Yeah I know they wont be able to get much more out of that Type R engine as Honda work with very tight tolerances and dont leave much margin. I just think with the S2000 not being made any more it would have been nice to keep that engine alive by putting it in the new Type R, instead of just taking it from the old Type R and putting it in the new one, it would also keep them up with all the new turbo charged hot hatches that we are seeing more of too.

Ben


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

JJ_ said:


> Get some pics of your garage it looks ace too!!
> 
> Nice job.


As requested some photos here


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice work there mate.

Still cant decide if i prefer this to the EP3 or not.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks awesome, sometimes wish my mum had gone for silver instead of the CW Edition.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Andy_RX8 said:


> Nice work there mate.
> 
> Still cant decide if i prefer this to the EP3 or not.


I prefer my old EP3, better drive, more simple and better build quality !



dew1911 said:


> Looks awesome, sometimes wish my mum had gone for silver instead of the CW Edition.


I wish I had a CW.


----------



## R6 Smithy (Aug 19, 2009)

stunning car :argie: i have one in milano red so slighty biased lol. Didnt go for the rage wheels as didnt like them at first but they are growing on me and suit the silver better imo. Nice garage too bud, great little home for the car and place to work on it :thumb:

thanks for posting


----------

